# I accidentally got another one



## Herpetology (Jan 17, 2021)

12yo female albino darwin — nice light Lemon and white colours, is the mother of my other alb darwin

photos of comparison, mum being first one


----------



## Harpo (Jan 17, 2021)

Nice! They both look good to me mate.


----------



## Stuart (Jan 17, 2021)

Awesome. 

Like the "accidentaly" excuse


----------



## Herpetology (Jan 17, 2021)

Stuart said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Like the "accidentaly" excuse


last one i promise


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 17, 2021)

Accidentally on purpose ? nice work and nice pick up


----------



## Stuart (Jan 18, 2021)

Herptology said:


> last one i promise


I hope not! I look forward to seeing your others


----------

